# DEU's - Slacks?



## scaddie (19 Nov 2005)

Hey, 

I need to order a new pair of dress pants, because the ones I was initially issued are huge. Even though I'm female, I think that the men's pants would fit me better than the ladies style (Due to the oversized "butt allowance" and pleats in the front). Would it be innapropriate to wear the mens pants, even though they fit so much better? 

I also have been having difficulties logging in to Logistik, six months ago I had no problem, but now it won't let me log in. Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2005)

Hi there,

Unless you require a custom size, you can not wear the male CF pants. Believe you me, none of us females like the new style ones, but we are stuck with them. You can only get from Logistik what you would normally be entitled to, therefore male CF pants would not be available to you via Logistik either, as we are not entitled to them.

When logging in, use your SN as your user name and your password (if you remember it) in the appropriate blocks. If you still have trouble getting in call the LogistikUnicorp's Customer Service Section at 1-888-326-8688 while you are on-line and they can walk you through the process or re-set you. They are more than helpful.

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/

If you have less than a year in, visit your clothing stores to try on from the sizing kit to determine your proper size, and they can order on your behalf so as not to use up your points.

If you have more than a year in, you can still go down to clothing to try on from the sizing kit to figure out which size fits you best prior to ordering On-line. You may also wish to perform the measurements on your own, and adjust your "personalized catalogue" listing on the Logistik site once you do get logged in. If after taking your own measurements, they still don't fit properly when you get them, it is a pretty simple process to return to Logistik and have them re-send the proper size.


----------



## NavComm (19 Nov 2005)

I also don't have a good fit in my dress slacks. For that matter none of my kit fits me. I was told there are two sizes only....too big and too small! My stuff is all in the too big category. My unit's stores person is working on getting it sorted out for me (great guy!).

I'm hoping one day to get a piece of kit that doesn't look like me and my evil twin can both fit inside!

But I'm not complaining. On Remembrance Day, whilst in the female heads with several other women in uniform, we all got to talking about what we liked/didn't like about our uniforms. I pulled the pant leg on mine and could practically wrap it around twice, when one RCMP officer in jodpurs (sp?) said...hey! what are you guys complaining about? Try wearing these things, talk about making your thighs look big!


----------



## paracowboy (19 Nov 2005)

as a side note, does anyone else think there's some sort of plot at the very highest levels to make female uniforms as unflattering as possible? Is it intended to prevent fraternization, or something?
Only the CF can design a uniform so ass-ugly, it makes fit attractive women look like pudgy librarians. What it does to fat women is a sin against nature itself!

I gotta get me a job designing uniforms. The women's, anyway. (I got a few ideas.)


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I gotta get me a job designing uniforms. The women's, anyway. (I got a few ideas.)



Oh....this should be good!! Out with it cowboy.


----------



## scaddie (20 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the help. I've got more than a year in, so I guess I'll have to call Logistik. 

I do agree...there must be an underground plot in the CF to make females look chubby. All of my kit is way too large, I even swim in my tacvest.


----------



## chrisf (20 Nov 2005)

Just a thought, have a male order it for you via their account maybe?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2005)

Just another thought: she can reciprocate by ordering him a skirt....  ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Just a thought, have a male order it for you via their account maybe?


That could be done, but it still wouldn't entitle her to wear them. IAW the dress regs, females wear the female uniform, even though none of us likes it!!


----------

